# MAC - Originals/Authentics - Dec 07



## lara (Dec 13, 2007)

Place all your *Originals and Authentics* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC  or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Originals* discussion thread or the *Authentics *discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Originals* colour story post or the Authentics colour story post.


----------



## niftyness (Dec 19, 2007)

Parrot




Memorabilia, a little folie, charred,  ochre style,  alum?, and parrot


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: The NEW official Specktra swatch thread!*

Here are swatches of some of the stuff from the Originals Collection, in case anyone wants to see.  I'm around NW20 (maybe a little lighter).

No Flash




With Flash




L to R and Top to Bottom:

Nico Now and Avarice l/s's
Nouveau Frou and Supersequin l/g's
Clue e/s

Edit:  Nico Now looks fantastic over Nouveau Frou.  I wasn't sold on NF by itself, but it with Nico Now is fabu!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 19, 2007)

Authentics Palette & Parrot​
Available as of today (12/19/07) at Macy's 34th Street - NYC*visit the MAC counter on the 4th floor (Jr. Dept.)


----------



## niftyness (Dec 19, 2007)

Daisychain, frisco...
sorry.. you can barely see the daisychain.. i'm about an nc 30


----------



## Danapotter (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## obbreb (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## niftyness (Dec 21, 2007)

twig twig!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 21, 2007)

No Flash




With Flash




L to R:
Utter Pervette l/s, Daisychain e/s, and Parrot e/s on NW20.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 22, 2007)

I didn't expect to add so many comparisons - my apologies for the messiness!  These were more for colour comparisons of those I thought looked similar in the pot.  The lipstick swatches have tape over them to keep from smudging, so Retro Fluid and Chintz on Chintz look similar but RF is more plummy whereas CoC is more taupey.

FLASH





NO FLASH


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 22, 2007)

Top: Blue steel, blue steel on silverbleu, blue steel on shimmersand
Middle: (All on shimmersand) Glitters; teal, blackened red, antiqued gold, very pink... and Twig Twig l/s
Bottom: Black Tied, CHARRED, Knight Divine











with flash:


----------



## mandragora (Dec 23, 2007)

Back to Del Rio, Russian Red and Instinctive (not part of collection, just thrown in for good measure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).





From top clockwise, Parrot, A Little Folie and Memorabilia.





Swatches on NC40 skin, with flash.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 23, 2007)

Reflects Transparent Teal, Reflects Very Pink, Parrot (with Flash)




Reflects Transparent Teal (no flash)




Reflects Very Pink (no flash)




Parrot (no flash)




All three swatched on NC30 skin.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Dec 23, 2007)

*ORIGINALS*

EYESHADOWS Clockwise: Clue, Parrot, Ochre Style, Charred





Parrot





Clue





Charred





Ochre Style












PIGMENTS Left to Right: Kitschmas, Violet, Golden Olive, Steel Blue





Kitschmas





Violet





Golden Olive





Steel Blue







GLITTERS Left to Right: Reflects Transparent Teal, Reflects Antique Gold, Reflects Blackened Red, Reflects Very Pink





Reflects Transparent Teal





Reflects Antique Gold





Reflects Blackened Red





Reflects Very Pink







LIPS Top to Bottom: Supersequin, C-Thru, Nico Now





Supersequin


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's my picture of the Authentics Face Palette


----------



## annielise (Dec 30, 2007)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2057/...72f1aa.jpg?v=0

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2260/...9f2b8c.jpg?v=0

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2233/...b67287.jpg?v=0

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2396/...c305d6.jpg?v=0

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2400/...937e33.jpg?v=0


----------



## lian_qiu (Dec 31, 2007)

http://img.makeupalley.com/4/9/2/2/844088.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/4/9/2/2/844088.JPG

Full on Lust Lipglass
Eyeshadows:
1st Row - Orche Style, Daisychain, Alum
2nd Row - Parrot, Clue, Charred


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## dollparts (Jan 2, 2008)

So the only product i bought was the real desire lipglass... and I LOVE IT! 
everyone who loves deep red lip products- scoop this up while you can!

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...realdesire.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ealdesire2.jpg


----------



## lara (Jan 7, 2008)

Parrot/Kicky Blue


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok..so this is been long overdue  but better late than nothing...Excuse my super ashy hands  all my money goes to my never ending feenin' on make ups..sigh...
This Orginals collection on NW30

Right to left
Upper left - Twig-twig Lipstick
Bottom (right under the lipstick) - Violet Pig
Second from left - Reflects Blackened Red
Eyeshadow on top - Parrot
On the bottom eyeshadow 1 - Memorabilia
                                    2 - A little Folie
                                    3 - Ochre Style

Enjoy Ladies!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 15, 2008)

Click to enlarge :


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 16, 2008)

All products shown left to right, on NC15 skin with no base.

*Alum comparisons*
TOP: Print, Silver Ring, Electra
CENTER: Alum, Tilt, UD Envy, Softwash Grey pigment
BOTTOM: Dovefeather, UD Pallor, Softwashed pigment






*Real Desire, Avarice & Full on Lust comparisons*
TOP: Real Desire, Jewelbright, Happening Gal, Alta Moda PLW (with clear top coat)
CENTER: Avarice, Auto de Femme
BOTTOM: Full on Lust, Ample Pink plushglass, VGV











Real Desire on lips:






Avarice on lips:






Both are semi-sheer - definitely wear with a liner!

Full on Lust on lips:


----------



## lara (Jan 17, 2008)

*Parrot *(frost)
*Steamy *(frost)
Too Faced *Fantasy Island* duo (pearl)


----------



## Mien (Jan 18, 2008)

Charred compared to:
Baxi High-light shine e/s Black 024
Jacquard Pearl-ex p/g #663 Silver
MAC Dark Soul p/g
MAC Cloudburst e/s (Bluestorm)












Parrot compared to:
Bourjois Suivez mon Regard loose e/s powder
Regards Bleu Swimming Pool













​


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Mien (Jan 29, 2008)

Sandy B lipstick:
(I love it! looks like you're wearing a gold gloss over naturally pink lips)





Sandy B lipstick with Gentility lipgloss, from Finery Pink lipbag, holiday '07. 





Steel Blue pigment compared to Delft PP, 
over Delft and over Electro Sky PP form McQueen, to bring out the blue. 
Steel Blue pigment swatched is over vaseline, it won't stick without a base.









​


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 30, 2008)

swatches on skin lighter than N1:


----------



## Chopy (Feb 1, 2008)

Parrot


----------



## red (Feb 2, 2008)

*Reflects Blackened Red glitter*

Alone [with mixing medium] and over piggy Gold Mode [used dry]


----------



## mmc5 (Apr 7, 2008)

Parrot eyeshadow (with McQueen Haunting) and Twig-Twig lipstick (with McQueen Masque)

ALL CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS


----------



## kimmy (May 3, 2008)

avarice l/g on nc25 skin









c-thru l/g on nc25 skin









full on lust l/g on nc25 skin









nico now l/g on nc25 skin









real desire l/g on nc25 skin









nouveau-frou l/s on nc25 skin









rozz revival l/s on nc25 skin









sandy b l/s on nc25 skin









twig twig l/s on nc25 skin









utter pervette l/s on nc25 skin


----------



## kimmy (May 3, 2008)

a little folie e/s on nc25 skin









alum e/s on nc25 skin









charred e/s on nc25 skin









clue e/s on nc25 skin









daisychain e/s on nc25 skin









frisco e/s on nc25 skin









memorabilia e/s on nc25 skin









coffee e/l on nc25 skin









ebony e/l on nc25 skin









indigo e/l on nc25 skin


----------



## kimmy (May 3, 2008)

blue steel pigment on nc25 skin









golden olive pigment on nc25 skin









kitschmas pigment on nc25 skin









melon pigment on nc25 skin









violet pigment on nc25 skin









reflects antique gold glitter on nc25 skin









reflects blackened red glitter on nc25 skin









reflects transparent teal glitter on nc25 skin









reflects very pink glitter on nc25 skin


----------



## jasminbarley (May 30, 2008)

*****


----------

